# CNC Milling



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone use a cnc machine in their garage? If so what kind do you have?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Hit up MTSTRINGER on here.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I posted Mike's user name incorrectly. It has a space in it --- "MT Stringer". Here's a thread where he shows his CNC machine along with another member who has one.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 2440 digital wood carver and love it.


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

X-Carve


----------

